# كيف تتعرف على الشخص الذى أمامك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*
اسرار النفس البشريه حتى وانت صامت كشفك الباحثون 
لقيت الموضوع ده عجبنى لطشتو يا رب يعجبكو
هذا بحث من الأبحاث الهامة التي يحتاج إليها المدربون والدعاة والمعلمون وكل من له عناية في التربية والإشراف والإدارة والمتابعة والمحققين

سبع إشارات لها أهميتها وتوصل لك رسائل هامة 

تعال معي نتعلم كيف نفهمها ونحن صامتون وكيف تحلل شخصية الآخرين بدون أن تتكلم معهم


1- العين : 
نعمة من ربنا تمنحنا واحدا من أكبر مفاتيح الشخصية التي تدلنا بشكل حقيقي على ما يدور في عقل من أمامنا ، ستعرف من خلال عينيه ما يفكر فيه حقيقة ،
ولعل من أهم ما تعتمد عليه البرمجة اللغوية العصبية ما يسمى بالنظام التمثيلي البشري ألا وهو حركات العين وللحديث عن إشارات الوصول العينية مقام أوسع من هذا 
ولكنني هنا أشير فقط بعض الإشارات إلى ما تعنيه بعض حركات العين 

1- إذا رأيت الذي أمامك اتسع بؤبؤ العين عنده وبدا للعيان فإن ذلك دليل على أنه سمع منك توا
شيئا أسعده ، 

2- أما إذا ضاق بؤبؤ العين فالعكس هو الذي حدث ،( فانتبه وحاول أن تعيد الفكرة بطريقة مسعدة أخرى ) 

3- وإذا ضاقت عيناه ربما يدل على أنك حدثته بشئ لا يصدقه فأعده عليه بطريقة منطقية أكثر تتناسب مع عقله وتفكيره 

4- وإذا اتجهت عينه إلى أعلى جهة اليمين فإنه ينشئ صورة خيالية مستقبلية 

5- وإذا اتجه بعينه إلى أعلى اليسار فإنه يتذكر شيئا من الماضي له علاقة بالواقع الذي هو فيه 

6- وإذا نظر إلى أسفل فإنه يتحدث مع أحاسيسه وذاته حديثا خاصا ويشاور نفسه في موضوع ما , وتراه يروح بعينيه يمينا ويسارا يتحدث مع ذاته ويشاور أحاسيسه , دقق النظر فيه وهو في هذه الحالة فإنك تراه في الأغلب قد حبس نفسه أو بدأ يتنفس ببطء .... ثم فجأة يأخذ نفسا عميقا سريعا ويتكلم 
أو يرفع رأسه ......... وهذا يعني أنه وجد شيئا هاما ووصل إلى نتيجة هامة أو قرار حيال الأمر
الذي تكلمه فيه 

الحواجب : 
1- إذا رأيت شخصا رفع حاجبا واحدا فإن ذلك يدل على أنك قلت له شيئا إما أنه لا يصدقه
أو يراه مستحيلا 
( حلوة يرفع حاجبا واحدا !!!!!!!!!!!!! اذا انتم لا تصدقون اذهبوا إلى المرآة الآن وجرب أنك ترفع حاجبا واحدا ،،،، وإذا لم تستطع تذكر أمرا مستحيلا وشوف حاجبك كيف يرتفع ... )

2- أما إذا رفع كلي الحاجبين فإن ذلك يدل على المفاجأة . 

3- أما إذا قطب بين حاجبيه مع ابتسامة خفيفة فإنه يتعجب منك ولكنه لا يريد أن يكذبك 

4- واذا تكرر تحريك الحواجب فإنه مبهور ومتعجب من الكلام ........ وموجات كلامك تدخل على دماغه بأكثر من شكل 

الأنف والأذنان : 
1- إذا حك المستمع أنفه أو مرر يديه على أذنيه ساحبا إياهما بينما يقول لك إنه يفهم ما تريده فهذا يعني أنه متحير بخصوص ما تقوله ومن المحتمل انه لا يعلم مطلقا ما تريد منه أن يفعله . 

2- ووضع اليد أسفل الأنف فوق الشفة العلية دليل أنه يخفي عنك شيئا ويخاف أن يظهر منه 

3- أما حك الأنف بالسبابة فهذا إشارة أن الشخص قد أسقط كل حدود الكلفة بينك وبينه 

4- وتحريك فتحتي الأنف وإغلاقها بحركة لا ارادية تتناغم مع التنفس هذه دليل أن الذي أمامك على وشك البكاء وهو في المراحل الأخيرة للبكاء فانتبه ( حرام عليك لا تزود العيار واللوم عليه ) 

5- إذا لاحظت الشخص كثير الإمساك بأنفه بالإبهام والسبابة وأنت تحدثه فهذا دليل أن لديه كلاما كثيرا وانت لا تدعه يتكلم .... ويكاد الكلام أن يخرج من أنفه 

4- جبين الشخص : 
1- فإذا قطب جبينه وطأطأ رأسه للأرض في عبوس فإن ذلك يعني أنه متحير أو مرتبك أو أنه لا يحب سماع ما قلته توا ، وخاصة اذا زامنه زفرات من التنفس 

2- أما إذا قطب جبينه ورفعه إلى أعلى فإن ذلك يدل على دهشته لما سمعه منك . 
وللجبين دراسات عميقة يحللون من خلالها الإنسان 

5- الأكتاف : 
1- فعندما يهز الشخص كتفه فيعني انه لا يبالي بما تقول . 

2- رفع الأكتاف إلى الأذنين إشارة إلى أن الشخص يفكر في البرد 

3- رفع كتف واحدا فقط إشارة على الرفض 

4- إرجاع الكتفين إلى الخلف مع استواء الرقبة في المشى وعدم ميلانها إشارة إلى أن الشخص بصري ويلاحق صورا بصرية أمامه وإذا فعلته الفتاة فهي إشارة أنها استعراضية 

5- ضم الكتفين إلى جهة الصدر إشارة إلى أن الشخص حيي ... حسي ...من يتصف بهذه الصفة حريص على أن يخفي مشاعره ..... 
وربما تكون إشارة أى أنه كثير الديون وخاصة إاذ صاحبها طأطأة للراس كأنه حامل كيس تقيل على كاهله 

6- الأصابع : 
نقر الشخص بأصابعه على ذراع المقعد أو على المكتب يشير إلى العصبية أو عدم الصبر 

وفرقعتها لها مدلول على التوتر وإنشغال البال

وتعرقها ......... وإمساكها باليد الثانية يدل على القلق وأحياناً الخوف , وقد يحدث هذا أيضاً حين التوتر من مقابلة شخصية هامة

7- وعندما يضم الشخص بذراعيه على صدره : 
فهذا يعني أن هذا الشخص يحاول عزل نفسه عن الآخرين أو يدل على أنه خائف بالفعل منك 

هذه الإشارات السبع تعطيك فكرة عن لغة الجسد ككل وكيف يمكن استخدامها ليس فقط في إبراز قوة شخصيتك ولكن التعرف فيما يفكر الآخرون​*


----------



## جيلان (12 نوفمبر 2008)

> 2- ووضع اليد أسفل الأنف فوق الشفة العلية دليل أنه يخفي عنك شيئا ويخاف أن يظهر منه



*اه هتنفعنا اوى دى هههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع المتميز*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *اه هتنفعنا اوى دى هههههههههه
> ميرسى يا قمر على الموضوع المتميز*



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه اوك يا جيجى ميرسى لمرورك الجمييييييييل يا قمر​*


----------



## just member (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*الله على قمة الروعة يا بنت العدرا*
*منتهى الجمال صدقينى*​ 
شكرا ليكى وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## viviane tarek (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*حلوة اوى المعلومات دى
كدة كل واحد ملوش حجة
عرف اسرار الأمامة بسهولة
ههههههههه
بارك الله فيكى يا بنت العضرا*​


----------



## ameera (24 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل

ارى بان نقاط الموضوع مهمة جدا للتعرف على الاخرين ولكن قلة نادرة لا تصل لواحد بالمية تنتبه لهذه النقاط

شكرا على الموضوع وكتريلنا من لطشك للمواضيع الحلوة

كل سنة  وانتو طيبين


----------



## sameh7610 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع بنت العدرا 

ميرسى اوووووووووى​*


----------



## متيكو (25 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 ديسمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *الله على قمة الروعة يا بنت العدرا*
> *منتهى الجمال صدقينى*​
> شكرا ليكى وربنا يبارك حياتك


*
ربنا يخليك يا جوجو
نورت الموضوع بمرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 ديسمبر 2008)

viviane tarek قال:


> *حلوة اوى المعلومات دى
> كدة كل واحد ملوش حجة
> عرف اسرار الأمامة بسهولة
> ههههههههه
> بارك الله فيكى يا بنت العضرا*​



*هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على ردك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ameera قال:


> موضوع جميل
> 
> ارى بان نقاط الموضوع مهمة جدا للتعرف على الاخرين ولكن قلة نادرة لا تصل لواحد بالمية تنتبه لهذه النقاط
> 
> ...



*ميرسى لمرورك 
وانتى طيبة​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 ديسمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *موضوع رائع بنت العدرا
> 
> ميرسى اوووووووووى​*



*ميرسى يا سامح على مرورك الجميل نورت
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 ديسمبر 2008)

متيكو قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااا



*عفواااااااااااااا 
ميرسى يا متى على مرورك​*


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*بجد الموضوع فكرته جديدة *
*ربنا يعوضك يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 ديسمبر 2008)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *بجد الموضوع فكرته جديدة *
> *ربنا يعوضك يا حبيبتى*​



*ميرسى يا مارو يا حبيبتى نورتى الموضوع ​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (26 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدااااا
ربنا يبارككِ يا بنت العذرا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااا
> ربنا يبارككِ يا بنت العذرا​



*اشكرك يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل
سلام المسيح معاكى​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*دول فصصوا كل حاجه فى الانسان 
هناخد بالنا بعد كده عشان نعرف الشخص الى قدامنا
موضوع جميل اوووووووووووى يا بنت العدرا 
ميرسى ليكى*​


----------



## SALVATION (26 ديسمبر 2008)

_ميرسى كتييير يا بنت امى على الافادة
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يبارك حياتك
وكل سنة وانتى بخير​_


----------



## kalimooo (26 ديسمبر 2008)

bent el3dra

موضوع ومعلومات رائعة

شكرااااااا لمجهودك اختي

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## mina_picasso (26 ديسمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا

علمتينا حاجة مفيدة 

الواحد يخلي بالة بعد كدة عشان ميتكشفش.

ههههههههههههههههههه

مرســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 مارس 2009)

معلومه رااااااااائعه يا بنت العدرا 

ميرررررسى على المعلومه 

 
ربنا يبارك حياتك  ​


----------



## monygirl (1 مارس 2009)

_جديدة المعلومات دى بالنسبة لى _

_شكرا لتعبك يا جميل _​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *دول فصصوا كل حاجه فى الانسان
> هناخد بالنا بعد كده عشان نعرف الشخص الى قدامنا
> موضوع جميل اوووووووووووى يا بنت العدرا
> ميرسى ليكى*​



*ميييييييييييرسى يا كوكى على مرورك
 نورتى الموضوع ياحبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مارس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ميرسى كتييير يا بنت امى على الافادة
> تسلم ايدك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك
> وكل سنة وانتى بخير​_



*ميرسى ليك ياتونى على مرورك
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> bent el3dra
> 
> موضوع ومعلومات رائعة
> 
> ...



*ميييييييييرسى ليك اخى كليمو
نورت الموضوع بمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مارس 2009)

mina_picasso قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا
> 
> علمتينا حاجة مفيدة
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
ايون يا مينا خد بالك
نورت الموضوع يا باشا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مارس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومه رااااااااائعه يا بنت العدرا
> 
> ميرررررسى على المعلومه
> 
> ...



*مييييييييييييييرسى ليك يا كوكو 
نورت الموضوع بمرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مارس 2009)

monygirl قال:


> _جديدة المعلومات دى بالنسبة لى _
> 
> _شكرا لتعبك يا جميل _​



*ميييييييييييييييييرسى ليكى يا مونى 
نورتى الموضوع ياقمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (1 مارس 2009)

*موضوع رااااااائع بنت العدرا
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## zama (3 مارس 2009)

موضوع حلو ومفيد  جداً
ويستحق التقييم


----------



## ميمو بنت المسيح (4 مارس 2009)

بجد موضوع جميل خالص بنت العذرا ربنا يفرحك وميرسى اوى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مارس 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *موضوع رااااااائع بنت العدرا
> تسلم ايدك​*



*ميييييييييرسى يا بريسكلا
نورتى الموضوع بمرورك ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مارس 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> موضوع حلو ومفيد  جداً
> ويستحق التقييم



*ميييييييييييرسى ليك جدا
واشكرك على التقييم يامينا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مارس 2009)

ميمو ايمو قال:


> بجد موضوع جميل خالص بنت العذرا ربنا يفرحك وميرسى اوى



*ميييييييييرسى يا ايمى
نورتى الموضوع بمرورك ياحبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

